# General > Politics >  Oh dear another one

## BetterTogether

Seems another member of the party who shall remain nameless and beyond any critical analysis has been a naughty boy

----------


## bekisman

> Seems another member of the party who shall remain nameless and beyond any critical analysis has been a naughty boy



Oh well we'll never know who that was will we? sigh...

----------


## rob murray

> Oh well we'll never know who that was will we? sigh...


Wrong doing, suspicions of wrong doing, allegations of wrong doing for all parties, note, for all parties, is meat and gravy to the media, and in this social media savvy world almost impossible now to damp down or hide. So again it time we will know un less theres nowt to it !

----------


## rob murray

> Seems another member of the party who shall remain nameless and beyond any critical analysis has been a naughty boy


Seems its a girl as well according to papers, Hyslop back in limelight with another " challengable grant" award

----------

